# Tecumseh HM80 Compression Issues?



## Tectony (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

Im new here and have a question about a Tecumseh HM80, I did a compression check on the engine and I am getting 55 PSI on 3 fast pulls. Does this engine have an auto compression release giving me these numbers and am not spinning fast enough? The engine is an early to mid 90's model.


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

you could have a carbon problem and holding a valve open some.Do your compression test again then put a liitle oil it cylinder like a 2 squires from a oil can then test again if the compression goes up you have a ring problem if not it could be a valve.Do this and post again and I`ll look up what it should be
Coro Kid


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

almost all 4-stroke engines have a compression release, if it was in the 100s, than I would say that the release isn't working. But at 55, it seems ok, but if it starts to go any lower, than I would start to worry


----------

